# New Holland 376 Baler



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys...
Does someone happen to know when were New Holland 376 small square balers made?I can't find the production year when they started to make the 376 series.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lorand, welcome to the tractor forum.

I believe the New Holland 376 baler was made from 1978 - 1981.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your answer!I just bought one recently and was wondering how old could it be...


----------

